# Rolling Relics Alameda,Ca Ride



## slick (Aug 10, 2022)

It's that time again.... Brian @island schwinn is ready to give us all a tour of beautiful Alameda. August 27th we will meet up at Petco in the South Shore center parking lot at 10am and leave by 11. So get those bikes serviced and ready to ride. Alameda, here we come!


----------



## slick (Aug 20, 2022)

If the lunch stop at La Penca Azul (and yes I ate it all) isn't reason enough to come on the ride, the views should be. We even stop at the USS Hornet that provides beautiful views of the bay and San Francisco. Bring out your favorite bike and let's ride. One week from today.


----------



## gkeep (Aug 21, 2022)

Having lived a block from this shopping center for over 30 years (🙄) I wanted to post a public service announcement regarding the meetup location for any first timers. The southwest area of the parking lot near Petco has an Off The Grid food truck event every Saturday starting at 11 so there will be lots of options for a quick bite as well as all the standard chain eateries located near by at that end of the mall, from Five Guys to Jamba Juice to Mod and Chipotle. There is also Trader Joes and Safeway.

With all that going on the parking lot can be chaotic on Saturdays so if you plan to park for the day you might want to try the north end where there are always spaces free. I guess Office Depot and Kohls don't have the draw of a Five Guys shake...

We live on Laurel Street which only has one block, just across the lagoon from the mall. If someone has a bike repair emergency and needs a quiet spot out away from the parking lot to make a quick repair I'm at 870 Laurel St. Our block is having the annual block sale Saturday so we'll have all the garage sale crowds that morning and maybe there'll be some heavy useless object you can't live without for sale in someones yard.

I you want my cell # just send me a pm. I always put my stuff out with my neighbors and he has volunteered to cover for me so I can make some of the ride. We make more that way as he loves to wrangle the deal while I tend to just give stuff away because I don't want to put it back in the basement (the less that goes back the more happy the wife). 

See you Saturday.

Gary


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 26, 2022)

Can't wait. Gonna be a real nice day on the bay. I'm bringing a box of old bike license plates for your buying pleasure. Still haven't decided what to ride yet.


----------



## ballooney (Aug 27, 2022)

On my way…


----------



## PlasticNerd (Aug 27, 2022)

1.5 miles in- so far so good!!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Aug 27, 2022)

Man Gary, those were the days, always use to find junk like that on the side of the road!, look like a fun ride.


----------



## sccruiser (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## ballooney (Aug 27, 2022)

Beautiful day for a ride…


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 29, 2022)

Only pic I took. Was kinda busy.


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Aug 29, 2022)

Another wonderful day in the bay riding our old bikes.  Arrived early and met up with Gary @gkeep before the ride.  What a gentlemen.  Gave me a history lesson of old Alameda. Good to see everyone again.  Love seeing all the amazing old bikes.

Had a great day.  Thanks Brian @island schwinn for hosting.  




My '37-'38 Shelby Traveler






























Mr. Gary Quail sharing his story of the '54 Schwinn Red Phantom








Gary's @PlasticNerd killer Shelby Speedline Airflow








My buddy Armando's Haiwatha Arrow


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Aug 29, 2022)

When I heard from Steve @ballooney he was bringing this old Schwinn, I had to come for sure.   Love all the old bikes, but I'm a Schwinn fan at heart. To see this original old Schwinn in person, what a treat for me. My only regret on this fun day, I didn't get to ride this '40 hanging cantilever. Steve offered a couple of times before the ride started, but every time I got distracted.  Amazing condition.


----------



## ballooney (Aug 29, 2022)

Mabuhay said:


> When I heard from Steve @ballooney he was bringing this old Schwinn, I had to come for sure.   Love all the old bikes, but I'm a Schwinn fan at heart. To see this original old Schwinn in person, what a treat for me. My only regret on this fun day, I didn't get to ride this '40 hanging cantilever. Steve offered a couple of times before the ride started, but every time I got distracted.  Amazing condition.
> 
> View attachment 1687442
> 
> View attachment 1687443



Hey Eddie, the offer to ride this gem is open ended.  Anytime my friend.


----------



## sccruiser (Aug 30, 2022)

Man those are some nice "yard art" bikes. 😆


----------

